# Phals not paphs.



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I'm on vacation and have been for the last two weeks at Surfside Beach in S. Carolina. While here I usually run around to the three Lowes here and check for bag Vanda's. I didn't find any this year but did find a number of discounted phals. that didn't look to bad. I decided to buy a few and see if I could start growing them with better success. Then yesterday just by chance we went into a Krogers grocery store. Donna said my eyes light up, as they must have just unpacked 75 or maybe 100 phals. These where the ones with the stupid instructions to just water with ice. They were hugh phals, with only maybe 2 or three whites in the bunch. There were spots, yellows, just about everything you could think of. I knew these where NOIDS but the prices were $10, $13 and $20. Many had two spikes. For that price I picked up three of the $10 ones. Donna picked out one that turned out to be $20 so we put it back. Tonight after supper Donna allowed me to stop in again. Today all of them where marked at $10, so we got the one Donna liked and two more that I picked. Now for the kicker. When I took them out of the decorative plastic pots, the clear pots have numbers on them and half of the plants had names written on the pots. Plus yesterday when they were setting up the displays, two had broken spikes and these were for sale at $5 each. Those two, turned out did not have names but, what the heck. I was looking for plants to learn on, and these were as good or better than you could find at an orchid show. I don't understand how anyone can make any money on phals. Remember we are talking about $10 in bloom beautiful plants. I was happy when I thought I was buying NOIDS at $10 but some turned out to have names. It's just unbelievable.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Good for you..  Pics?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll bet those name are proprietary names, not registered with the RHS.


----------



## Hien (Jun 3, 2011)

Name some names , please


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2011)

Great!!!! Post some pictures please...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 4, 2011)

Pictures of flower may happen later today if I can talk Donna into it. Here are a couple of the names: Pebble Beach, Elegance Deborah, Fancy Fresco (somewhat worn so not sure of that name), Princess and Polka Dots. None have clonal names but I'm pretty sure they are clones. Personally, I bought them as NOIDS and don't really care if they are registered or not. These were purchased to be used to learn on but there almost too beautiful for that.

Update: Donna took a photo and it is in the non-slipper photo section with Kroger Phals in the title. Let's try a link:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21191


----------

